# Full fat or semi skimmed



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wondered what's best to use?

Cheers

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's up to you - personal taste is purely subjective.

BUT full-skimmed milk tastes awful to me....

PS The "foamability" of milk depends on the protein content - not the fat content.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I normally use semi but noticed a few London coffee shops using full fat

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Full fat for me


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> The "foamability" of milk depends on the protein content - not the fat content.


This isn't true - although milk foam is a protein foam, a higher percentage of fat makes the foam less stable and harder to form. This actually means that full-fat milk gives the best results, counterintuitively, in part because the less stable foam results in smaller bubbles. The fat is also important to the sweet taste and rich mouthfeel.

I've never seen a speciality coffee shop use anything other than full fat milk as their main milk, and some do not even stock semi or skim.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

True. That and skimmed and semi-skimmed have whey added to them, whey being the protein that stabilises the foam. So yes, skimmed milk is easier to foam. That being said you are likely to get a froth type foam more than a microfoam. The fat in full milk can help keep the bubbles smaller as well as giving a creamier and richer texture. I used skimmed milk at home mostly, purely for health reasons. I always have some full fat on hand though for the odd latte.

I wrote his a while ago http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?213-Milk-Foaming-The-Science-behind-it you may find it interesting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always use Cravendale as it is filtered. At different times of the year, the cows diet changes and thus the chemical content. Now, not being an anorak, I cannot add or detract from this, but what I can say, is that throughout the year my foaming does not seem to alter, whereas before it did. I can also tell you, that my previous machine, an Expobar Leva foamed alright, but my new L1 makes enough steam to iron your clothes with, and once you have mastered technique, makes a big difference


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, will have a read. I noticed a sweeter taste which is also very smooth. Don't know if that's due to full fat milk or not

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Full fat every time, microform is so much more consistent and I find it much easier to stretch full fat milk, agree with the comments about cravendale consistent every time..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I get really frustrated by the whole move to semi-skimmed milk for health reasons. Some people drink it because they prefer the taste, and thats fine, but it seems crazy to not drink full fat milk because you are worried about the fat content. 'Full fat' milk is actually very low in fat content, at around 3.7%, for a food to be considered high in fat your looking at over 20% fat content.

Realistically changing up your full fat milk for semi-skimmed is going to make an insignificant difference to your fat intake, you would have to be drinking a huge amont of milk for it to matter. Cutting out on a single processed meal, a snack or sugary drink would make a far more significant difference.

Further to all this skimming milk actually reduces the natural nutrients that are in the milk. The cream contains the fat soluble vitamins (A,D,E,K) which are partially removed when it is skimmed from the milk. These are important in adult diets, and even more important when it comes to children's diets and yet many parents will buy skimmed milks to try and benefit their kids diets.

In addition to all this skimmed milk has additives, after skimming it has an unappealing blue colour and tastes watery and horrible, so powdered milk solids are added to the milk. This is bad as oxidised colesterol is formed in the process of making powdered milk which can cause clogging of the arteries, where regular colesterol is actually an important part of our diet.

There is almost no reason to buy lower fat milks, or dairy products in general, including yogurts and butters. Almost invariably these products have additives and are actually less healthy than the full fat counterparts. Consumers have a desire to feel they are living healthily, a desire created by a huge marketing drive over the past 20 years that allows food companies to sell us additive-filled processed low fat goods when this is far from what we need, when what is actually needed is for our diet to have more natural and unprocessed food in them.

I'm a mile away from living by these facts, I still buy ready meals and processed food, but I never sacrifice taste so I can buy a low-fat product and it genuinely gets my goat that consumers are so misinformed about the general staples of their diets.

Unless you prefer the taste, buy full fat, there is basically no other reason not to.

Further reading:

http://butterbeliever.com/fat-free-dairy-skim-milk-secrets/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2114101/Whole-milk-healthier-skimmed-baked-potatoes-make-fat--Why-thought-knew-healthy-food-wrong.html (I know, its the daily mail, but the bit on milk doesnt seem to contain too many lies)

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/why-whole-milk-is-the-healthiest-choice.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milk


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Totally agree regarding health benefits of skimmed vs full fat milk, in reality it will not impact one bit on health by fat intake compared to other foods. The same people will probably buy diet coke claiming to be taking a healthy option rather than just drinking water.

Have to be honest and say I haven't notice a difference between steaming full and semi milk, though probably more due to my technique. Having been brought up on semi I prefer the taste and think full can subdue the coffee flavours, definitely creamier though. Don't waste your time on skimmed, wrong in all ways.


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

going purely on experience rather than knowledge, full fat is the sweetest, has the creamiest texture (microfoam takes the most time to seperate from the milk) and imparts the most flavour. It heats up a little faster too. Fully skimmed does have a very stable foam, which allows you to have a little more fun with latte art like this...









but its surely more about taste so full fat all the way for me!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Full fat all the way


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

My favourite is full fat Yeo organic milk and I prefer it to full fat Cravendale.

Semi skimmed Cravendale is pretty good though and I find it easier to produce a decent microfoam with.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Semi skimmed here, I find full fat too creamy tasting. I find with semi skimmed I pick up on more of the flavours of the coffee. Plus it is at least a little less fat, and is relatively easy to froth.


----------

